# Subtitles file unable to detect in sony bravia 40 INCH BX45 LCD TV?



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2012)

My all downloaded movies file like avi,mp4,mkv i put a subtitle file same name with movie folder in both extension srt ans ssa file and press the all 4color button still unable to play in tv..through my usb...Plz suggest your opinion.....How to play...


----------



## Minion (Oct 3, 2012)

You should contact sony support or wait for someone who knows how to do it.


----------

